# NEED HELP! mk2 8v running rich



## mk2knuckle (Mar 23, 2011)

I've got a 1987 mk2 I recently picked up and its giving me the run around its running super rich and the idler all over the place. I've already gone vacuum leak searching found a couple and fixed em the idler calm down now but its still at 1300. I've read about the ect sender can cause it to run rich and the 02 sensor does anyone know a way I can test to see if the ect is working right. I've already decide on changing the 02 which I'm going to do this weekend. Are there also any other sensor that cause it to run rich. I do have a mechanical background been an aircooled guy for awhile figured id step it up to water cooled.


----------



## Fat Rabbit (Nov 18, 2001)

You can test the ECT with a multimeter set to resistance. The resistance will change as the sensor gets warmer. The resistance should be higher when the engine is cold. Something like 1,000 to 7,000 Ohms. As the engine warms up the resistance will drop to 150 to 200 Ohms. The ECT is not too expensive so I usually just change them out. 

You don't say what injection system you have in that '87 -- CIS Lambda or CIS-E. CIS-E will have a small grey plastic looking box on the inboard side of the fuel distributor. FR


----------



## mk2knuckle (Mar 23, 2011)

It's the cis-e I believe well I had to order the ect so I'm waiting on that so far I've done the 02 sensor spark plugs cap and rotor. It also has a distributor out of an 88 are the 87 distributor vacuum advanced? Fixed all the vacuum lines replaced all rubber lines and changed the air filter. Now can the idle stabilization valve have anything to do with this. I also replaced the knock sensor. It runs great cept my gas mileage is around 10 to 15 idles around 1100 and it runs rich still. when I replace the ect ill let u no if anything changes


----------



## mk2knuckle (Mar 23, 2011)

So to conclude this post it was a mixture of different things idle stabilization valve was bad replaced that had the fuel distributor rebuilt changed fuel filter and a crap load of sensor then chased out all the vacuum leaks but its was the injector orings that really caused the problems so if ur having this problem check vacuum leaks proper fuel pressure and be patient. I still have to get it tuned someone messed with enrichment screws took me along time to get it and probly bout a grand haha


----------

